# Status bar pull down background?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make the pulldown back ground transparent black istead of trans blue?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep. Its got to be replaced with another image. Youll have to flash an .apk file....forget if its in SystemUI.apk or framework-res.apk
But the image is status_bar_background.png.


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

or you can edit status_bar_background.png in linux using gimp image editor, only open the .apk then edit,then save.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you ever been to droid pirate.com? They have a droid pirate manager app too, its a paid app but well worth it. They have everything from notification pulldowns, lock patterns, battery icons, everything. download and flash with metamorph.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I managed to change the background, all I did was delete the status bar image file from the framework.res apk and let UOT make a new one


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

You can use metamorph to replace images too.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem."


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I always loved how motorola makes it a gradient, I'd love to see a black/grey one that fits the stock Gingerbread look


----------

